# 20% off pup winter coats at juicys boutique



## JuicysBoutique (Sep 25, 2012)

We specialise in top quality products for dogs and puppies, from small chihuahua to large pugs. We also sell gifts and nice things for around your home and fashionable items for your wardrobe. Keep checking back for new and exciting products listed on a daily basis! With love Juicys Boutique x

Winter Warmers | Juicys Boutique

20% off all winter warmers now!! Code: WARMER20


----------



## Hardwick Hounds (May 30, 2012)

your link doesn't work :confused1:


----------

